# probléme avec portage/dev-util

## Cyber bob

BOnjour,

je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aurais besoin d'aide.

Lorsque je désire utiliser la commande "emerge" pour installer n'importe quel package, je reçois ce message d'erreur:

Je tourne sous une VM Sabayon.

ERROR: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2832:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.28/html' '--with-system-include-path=/usr/include' '--with-system-library-path=/usr/lib64'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/work/pkg-config-0.28'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/work/pkg-config-0.28'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28:

 * ERROR: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2832:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/pkgconfig-0.28/html' '--with-system-include-path=/usr/include' '--with-system-library-path=/usr/lib64'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/work/pkg-config-0.28'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/work/pkg-config-0.28'

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

C'est un peu sec !

Tu pourrais rajouter les dernières lignes du build.log STP (/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28/temp/build.log). Et aussi faire ce que te dis le message d'erreur, poster les résultats de

```
emerge --info =dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28
```

Et

```
emerge -pqv =dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28
```

PS : pense à la balise code pour poster ce que tu lis sur la console.   :Wink: 

----------

